# (Nike Air Max in pink) Justene Jaro mix [14x] Updates



## Tom G. (22 Okt. 2010)

Leider habe ich nur dieses einzige Foto gefunden, das die mir bislang völlig unbekannte prinzessinenfarbene Schönheit der Firma Nike in einem neuen und ungetragenen Zustand zeigt.


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nike Air Max in pink [11x]*

häßlich


----------



## Tom G. (22 Okt. 2010)

*Nike Air Max in pink gebraucht [Update + 10x]*



Punisher schrieb:


> häßlich



Das dachte ich zuerst auch, bevor ich die Schuhe im getragenen Zustand gefundenen habe:


----------



## Niki1853 (22 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nike Air Max in pink [11x]*

So wird ein "Schuh" draus!!!
hah Niki


----------



## Tom G. (26 Okt. 2010)

*Nike Air Max in pink [Nachschlag 1x]*





Auf diesem sw-Foto kommt der Schuh besonders gut zur Geltung, ohne dass die "unbekannte Schönheit" *Justene Jaro* zu sehr ablenken würde.


----------



## Sexiestmanalive88 (5 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nike Air Max in pink [11x]*

hab sie in schwarz weiß^^ schöne Bilder übrigens =)


----------



## Tom G. (23 Feb. 2011)

*Justene Jaro - Update ohne Nike [3x]*


----------



## congo64 (23 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nike Air Max in pink [11x]*

Ich bedanke mich für die Trägerinnen der Schuhe


----------



## KingLucas (23 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nike Air Max in pink [11x]*

Könnte auf die Schuhe auch gut verzichten, die Frau ist wesentlich interessanter.


----------



## woodyjezy (23 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nike Air Max in pink [11x]*

Ich brauch die Nike auch nicht am Foto, sie reicht vollkommen!


----------



## Tom G. (15 März 2011)

*AW: Nike Air Max in pink [11x]*

She needn't leave her shoes on!?


----------



## beachkini (16 März 2011)

viel zu schade für ein schuhmodel


----------



## Tom G. (18 März 2011)

*Justene Jaro mix Update [5x]*


----------



## Tom G. (18 März 2011)

beachkini schrieb:


> viel zu schade für ein schuhmodel



Ich finde es in erster Linie schade, dass Nike den dazugehörigen Werbespot nur in den USA, nicht aber bei uns präsentiert hat.


----------



## groglin (8 Apr. 2011)

der schuh war auch gut


----------



## Tom G. (14 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nike Air Max in pink [11x]*



congo64 schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich für die *Trägerinnen* der Schuhe



Gerne, wobei es sich definiitiv nur um um eine einzige Dame handelt.


----------



## Tom G. (11 Nov. 2011)

*Justene Jaro am Pool [Update 6x]*


----------



## joachem123 (27 Dez. 2011)

schöne schuhe


----------

